# New to Forum...



## Banchy (May 4, 2008)

Just wanted to say hello. I have been researching breeds of dog that are good for us and I found the Havanese is a perfect match. My son has interacted with the breed and now the the search is on. This forum is full of great pictures and info. If anyone knows of a good breeder in PA (philly area), send the info over.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. I am sure you will find a bunch of info on here and some can guide you on the right direction in searching for the right breeder. Please keep us posted on how things go. Good Luck!!!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Welcome Banchy! Now the fun is on! You get to research and find a puppy and obsess like the rest of us. Have fun, it really is a joy!
Carole


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome! You'll be hearing from the New Jersey, Philly contingent for help with local breeders. Once you find your perfect puppy the fun begins.


----------



## Banchy (May 4, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks everyone..i can't wait.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Banchy, welcome to the forum and congratulations for deciding on a Havanese. Make sure you get a puppy from parents that are health tested - but I know our members will steer you in the right direction. Get your camera batteries charged!


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

You might ask Laurief about her breeder. I know she's in PA, just not sure how close to Philly.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I am so sorry I just saw this post. Welcome to the forum. I will send you some information on my breeder who is in the Philly suburbs.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Welcome to the forum and good luck in your search!

Amanda


----------



## Banchy (May 4, 2008)

Thank you everyone! I have gotten great information on a couple breeders!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:wave: welcome to the forum and good luck with your search for the perfect hav for you.....:hug:


----------



## Mijo's Mom (Apr 19, 2007)

Welcome Banshy! Take your time in finding the right one for you.... ask lots of questions!  Good luck!

Connie


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

WELCOME BANSHY!! YOU'VE COME TO THE RIGHT PLACE FOR GETTING GOOD INFO TO HELP WITH YOUR SEARCH!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Good luck in your search. You'll know when you find the right pup for your family.


----------

